# Plaza de Armas de Bellavista - Callao



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

La Plaza de Armas de Bellavista es bastante bonita y agradable...la hermosa Iglesia,el antiguo Cine Bellavista (clausurado),los colegios George Washington y en un rinconcito el Callao High School (América) y finalmente la Municipalidad,que no es un edificio muy agraciado pero que tampoco es horrible... y el resto son casas antiguas que están bien conservadas.. La Plaza es amplia e ideal para pasear.. pero...pero..... han cometido algunos "ligeros excesos" que al parecer no han disgustado del todo a los bellavisteños (aclaro que soy "bellavisteño" de nacimiento !!!)... acá podrán ver a lo que me refiero...
































El domador de leones parece "un stripper mostrando sus habilidades"... 
El león..pidiendo a gritos...perdón...a rugido limpio...que lo encierren en el Parque de las Leyendas !!!.. 
Y la piletita...infaltable... asesoramiento de Castañeda,quizás ????... 
Viendo la foto antigua que ha posteado Delfor en "Lima de Siempre",con la hermosa Glorieta...como que.... bueno... pareciera que los años... "si han pasado en vano" !!!!.... hno:hno:hno:... Y el Alcalde...bien gracias....viendo quizás "extasiado" al domador de leones desde su Despacho Municipal !!!!... sólo faltan los faroles plateados y los tachos de color verde limón para completar el panorama !!!!.... Dios nos libre !!!!.... :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

singular plaza.. bien mantenida


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Plaza de Armas de Bellavista*

A mí sí me gusta la fuente de la plaza. No me parece huachafa, aunque la mano de pintura que le han dado no era necesaria. Me parece chévere su estilo greco-romano-criollo. Me extraña que una fuente tan llamativa como esa no haya estado presente en el foro con anterioridad. ¿Es segura la plaza? Quiero ir a fotografiar la fuente, pero temo volver a casa sin mi cámara.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esa fuente central es tan ... "pintoresca" ... :hahano: ... la iglesia se lleva las palmas :yes: .


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ay Dios ese monumento...

La iglesia está bonita.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Se nota que no se ha sabido mantener el conjunto urbano antiguo de la vieja plaza del thread lima de siempre, y que se ha desfigurado con algunas construcciones que no encajan...
La iglesia es preciosa, bien conservada, pero esa pileta...sin palabras... mejor hubieran reconstruido la añorada glorieta en su lugar!!!


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Asi se veia la plaza con su glorieta original:


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Vedette*

Admito que jamás le había prestado atención a la iglesia de la plaza. Indudablemente se debe a que la fuente es la "vedette" de la plaza.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Plaza es bastante segura y los alrededores también...*

claro que..siempre es aconsejable ir a tomar fotos en horas diurnas... si es en la mañana,mucho mejor... Allí pasé en solitario el temblor del 29 de marzo de 2008..la Plaza estaba completamente vacía,era un sábado soleado y zas...viendo justo la Iglesia,empezó el breve pero fuerte temblor... en un segundo todos los vecinos salieron a la calle....


Cazafantasias said:


> A mí sí me gusta la fuente de la plaza. No me parece huachafa, aunque la mano de pintura que le han dado no era necesaria. Me parece chévere su estilo greco-romano-criollo. Me extraña que una fuente tan llamativa como esa no haya estado presente en el foro con anterioridad. ¿Es segura la plaza? Quiero ir a fotografiar la fuente, pero temo volver a casa sin mi cámara.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Me hubiera gustado una Plaza similar a la de La Punta*

Tanto la antigua como la actual versión de la Plaza Principal de La Punta me agradan muchísimo...me hubiera gustado que Bellavista tuviera una Plaza similar :


















Cazafantasias said:


> A mí sí me gusta la fuente de la plaza. No me parece huachafa, aunque la mano de pintura que le han dado no era necesaria. Me parece chévere su estilo greco-romano-criollo. Me extraña que una fuente tan llamativa como esa no haya estado presente en el foro con anterioridad. ¿Es segura la plaza? Quiero ir a fotografiar la fuente, pero temo volver a casa sin mi cámara.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Pileta centenaria fue exiliada del distrito !!!*

Donde ahora se encuentra la fuente del domador de leones...estaba la centenaria Pila de hierro fundido,que data de fines de siglo XIX.








siendo "exiliada" al Cercado del Callao en la intersección de las avenidas Buenos Aires con Pacífico y lo peor...ha sido "mutilada" la mitad superior siendo reemplazada por... un artificio de lata !!!.. el colmo !!!!..


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Pileta centenaria...exiliada de la Plaza...*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Fotos de la Plaza*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El domador de leones !!!!*

Llamado por los vecinos como "el calato"... antiguas vecinas lo consideran "un esperpento inmoral" situado frente a la Iglesia !!!..


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> Llamado por los vecinos como "el calato"... antiguas vecinas lo consideran "un esperpento inmoral" situado frente a la Iglesia !!!..


yo le diria esperpento por lo feo y mal hecho ..totalmente de mal gusto...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Los vecinos no aprueban al domador de leones !!!!*

Lean en :
http://www.callao.org/cultura/leon_bellavista.htm


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesantes fotos. Mal que hayan sacado la pileta original. Encima ponen una estatua de mal gusto y para completarla, viene y la pintan de ese modo....


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Primero una horrorosa ninfa colorida en el cruce de Av Venezuela con Faucett dando la bienvenida al distrito, luego una huachafísima pileta coronada por una bailarina de ballet en la Urb S.José, 'remodelaciones' de los parque de S.Joaquín con farolitas doradas y ahora.... Una mezcla de Hércules y Tarzán en la plaza principal de Bellavista, Qué está pasando en Bellavista!!!!?


----------



## ichasceta (Sep 13, 2009)

nos inundo la cultura chicha,,, primero la intencion es buena,,, segundo el que hizo esto no tiene idea de anatomia humana ni comparada parece un muñeco para niños de tres años un power ranger hubiera quedado mejor,,,,,,,que gastadera de plata


----------



## ichasceta (Sep 13, 2009)

los escultores republicanos de nuestras hermosas plazas antiguas se deben estar revolcando en sus tumbas,, es que no se asesoran de artistas ,, que pasa , no parecemos ser consecuentes con nuestra historia,,,,que no se siga este mal ejemplo, herederos de chacalon


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Quizás la familia del Alcalde sea dueña de un circo !!!!*

La verdad que no le encuentro ni pies ni cabeza al tema "del domador de leones" en la Plaza... sumado a un busto de la Reina Isabel La Católica...qué relación hay entre esos 2 temas ????... Qué objetivo tiene lucir a un domador de leones como tema principal en la más importante plaza del distrito ???...Y efectivamente,ni siquiera la estatua es de gran factura sino que como bien dice Ichasceta parece un muñeco de armar ó lo que es peor...un muñeco "consolador" para personas "en necesidad"...bueno,ya ustedes entienden a que me refiero... No sólo es mal gusto sino que es un verdadero atropello a la seriedad histórica de un distrito... Creo que ésta estatua hubiera quedado "quizás bien" en la entrada del Parque de las Leyendas..pero de ninguna manera en cualquier plaza citadina..peor todavía frente mismo a la Municipalidad distrital y a la principal iglesia !!!!... pareciera una burla !!!!...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Esta bonita la plaza, pero ese domador de leones feohno:hno:hno:*


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

No creo que sea un domador, parece la representacion de Androcles y su leon, provenientes de las fabulas de Esopo...aun asi la escultura deja mucho que desear.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ese sí que es todo un mEnumento.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*"El calato y sus leones"...*

Lo peor de todos que los vecinos ni remotamente tienen la idea de quien es la estatua y que representa...por lo menos el alcalde ha debido poner una placa a manera de explicación... pero nada... la gente dice : "Vamos a la Plaza para ver al calato y sus leones"... de lo más surrealista !!!!... hno:hno:hno:


protector88 said:


> No creo que sea un domador, *parece la representacion de Androcles y su leon, provenientes de las fabulas de Esopo.*..aun asi la escultura deja mucho que desear.


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Definitivamente el buen gusto no es una cualidad que no abunde en nuestra Ciudad de los Reyes. Al final los vecinos son los perjudicados pues son ellos los que tienen que ver esa calamidad todos los dias.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Estaba equivocado*

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero yo pensaba que la fuente del "calato y sus leones" tenía más de 50 años. ¿En qué año reemplazaron la fuente original por la del "calato"?

"El calato y sus leones", parece el título de una comedia de café-teatro ochentero.:lol:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Ojo que el alcalde Sotomayor va por su 2do período ...*

... tu alcalde "amigo" ... :lol: ... me parece que no has visto los murales y monumentos que hay en la ciudad del pescador uke: ... eso sí, para meterse allí y tomarles fotos hay que ser un faite :nuts:

Al margen de los "artísticos" monumentos, el distrito luce más limpio y ordenado, con jardines, sin basura, asi que su mérito tiene el alcalde 



dlHC84 said:


> Primero una horrorosa ninfa colorida en el cruce de Av Venezuela con Faucett dando la bienvenida al distrito, luego una huachafísima pileta coronada por una bailarina de ballet en la Urb S.José, 'remodelaciones' de los parque de S.Joaquín con farolitas doradas y ahora.... Una mezcla de Hércules y Tarzán en la plaza principal de Bellavista, Qué está pasando en Bellavista!!!!?


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Ciudad del Pescador*

Recuerdo que hace 6 ó 7 años, cuando pasaba en combi por el cruce entre la Av. Insurgentes y la Av. Colonial (en Ciudad del Pescador) había un monumento con la figura de un pescador, redes y pelícanos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Lo peor de todos que los vecinos ni remotamente tienen la idea de quien es la estatua y que representa...por lo menos el alcalde ha debido poner una placa a manera de explicación... pero nada... *la gente dice : "Vamos a la Plaza para ver al calato y sus leones*"... de lo más surrealista !!!!... hno:hno:hno:


:lol::lol::lol:

Muy cierto: A veces es bueno ver a un calato. Y los leones son opcionales.

:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Latinboy111 (Jul 23, 2009)

*el calato y sus leones*

hola,

bueno yo tambien considero que este monumento es una de las mas grandes huachaferias que he visto en Lima. Nada contra la cultura chicha pero al menos lo hubieran hecho con unos pumas..yo que sé... pues como sabrán leones no existen en el reino animal del Peru, salvo en zoologicos o circos....hno:

tal parece que sacaron una muy mala copia del la pelicula " El Gladiador" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Muy cierto: A veces es bueno ver a un calato. Y los leones son opcionales.
> 
> :nuts::nuts::nuts:


:rofl:

Te has desnudado por completo ... :nuts: :lol:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^, entonces ya son 2 los calatos :nuts:, .............................va pa' las estadisticas.

para variar , como es clasico en las plazas peruanas,, lo mejor es la iglesia o catedral.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me ha dado risa este thread. Si se fijan, el calato tiene rasgos de mestizo peruano, y no ese aspecto clásico griego, de repente por eso le dicen feo.

Si hubiera sido un hércules de repente sería otra la apreciación.

De por sí muy colorida, si fuera de blanco totalmente sería diferente.

No sé cuál es más pintoresca, esta o la de Chosica.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ni Hércules ni nada...*

Jhonatan : 
El hecho está en que es la plaza principal del distrito..no es una placita de barrio medio escondida... por eso resulta "desatinado" tener ese "monumento" (si así se le puede denominar) frente a la misma Municipalidad y a la iglesia más importante del distrito...


El Bajopontino said:


> Me ha dado risa este thread. Si se fijan, el calato tiene rasgos de mestizo peruano, y no ese aspecto clásico griego, de repente por eso le dicen feo.
> 
> Si hubiera sido un hércules de repente sería otra la apreciación.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, yo también coincido en que fue desatinado construir ese monumento en esa plaza, mejor quedaba la pileta. Pero que se puede hacer, será posible que la destruyan, pero de ser así que construirían en su lugar?, mejor sería una glorieta creo.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

No se preocupen, dentro de 300 años será considerada una obra maestra del arte urbano peruano, junto con otros esperpentos que adornan las plazas de Lima y provincias (estos últimos sobre todo)

saludos


----------



## ichasceta (Sep 13, 2009)

la belleza y el buen gusto son eternos,,,, y los canones esteticos se mantendran por siempre,, sino no se apreciaria tanto lo del renacimiento, hasta hoy en dia,,,,, y no tiene nada que ver con la raza ya que no recuerdo en que plaza(hace ya algunos años que no voy al peru) hay estatuas con rasgos indigenas bien hechas,, la critica mia sobre todo es en la dureza de la pose ,, si analizan las esculturas clasicas , veran que las estatuas tienen una gestualidad especifica que la humanizan, y la ubican en algun tipo de expresionismo de acuerdo a la tematica,, ,aparte de la anatomia mal hecha,y esos leones terribles,comparenlos con los del palacio de justicia,, la diferencia es abismal,, obviamente lo hizo algun advenedizo,,,,,,,, les habla un egresado de la escuela de bellas artes en los 90s,, preocupado por su ciudad


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Me ha dado risa este thread. Si se fijan, el calato tiene rasgos de mestizo peruano, y no ese aspecto clásico griego, de repente por eso le dicen feo.
> 
> Si hubiera sido un hércules de repente sería otra la apreciación.
> 
> ...


Más que mestizo, parece un "chuncho", un nativo del bosque amazónico por ahí que la idea de los leones es hacernos recordar aquella parte de nuestro territorio, a lo mejor al escultor el otorongo le pareció indigno de tamaño coloso y prefirió al rey de la selva africana.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Competencia entre Bellavista y Chosica...*

para ver cual gana el título de "Plaza de Armas más original" :
*BELLAVISTA *








*CHOSICA*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buena!!!!, las dos son muy pintorescas y graciosas, la vedette y el calato.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> para ver cual gana el título de "Plaza de Armas más original" :
> *BELLAVISTA *
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------

